# Help me center my bindings



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

You definitely should not have overhang on with size 10.5 on a wide board. I would look at shifting the whole binding back towards the heel edge. I think you need to get that heel cup out too and make sure that you adjust the straps accordingly.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

Did you adjust the toe strap setting? There are two different slots the toe strap can be used in, and you probably have it in the outermost slots. I would move the heelcup back to the middle setting and move the toe straps back one slot.


----------



## Shadowrat (Feb 8, 2010)

I didn't know there was another position for the toe strap. You are right. If i moved the mount point of the toe strap back, i could probably move the heel back to the middle position and it would be a perfect snug fit.


----------



## Shadowrat (Feb 8, 2010)

I moved the heel cup to the center position and figured out how to move my to strap mount point back. Seems absolutely perfect now! I'm heading to Keystone on monday, can't wait to try it out!

Thanks a bunch for the input.


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

yep, I have the same bindings and boot size. I have the heel cup in the middle position (11/12.5 hole), the toe strap popped in the front notch and my disks moved one notch back toward the heel edge. Works really well.

You can also move the heelstrap forward on the heelhoop for more freestyle flex or back for more freeride support.


----------



## kevq (Feb 1, 2010)

This probably has no direct relevance to your question, but judging by the left boot in first pic, it looks as if you need to adjust your front strap. The soft part of the strap should be centered on the top part of your boot, not off to one side of it.


----------



## ATOTony76 (May 26, 2009)

its because you are on a neversummer


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

ATOTony76 said:


> its because you are on a neversummer


keep riding your cliche skate banana/union force setup peon


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

redlude97 said:


> keep riding your cliche skate banana/union force setup peon


haha, u read my mind

---

u still got the discs turned? that seems somewhat unecessary

i have a similar setup, a 159 NS, ruler boot sz 13, l/xl 390's

i did some adjustments, just the toe ramp & strap fit

the boot is centered, even overhang 

ill post pic if you wanna have a look


----------



## Shadowrat (Feb 8, 2010)

no, now that i have the heelcup moved back, i run the disks parallel to the board. The boot seems perfectly centered.

@kevq
As far as my straps go, i don't know why it looks so off in that picture. generally i try to adjust them so the cup is centered, and i ride with it around the toe, not over it. I hadn't buckled it down for the photos, i just wanted to get a picture of where my boots were resting in relation to the board. 

@ATOTony76
This is only my 2nd year riding. I haven't had a chance to build up brand loyalty or hatred yet, but i know i like my legacy way more than any of the boards i rode last year (Burton supermodel, burton custom x, a really old morrow from the early 90s). It seems better, but then again, i'm much better than when i first started.


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

redlude97 said:


> keep riding your cliche skate banana/union force setup peon


harsh...but true :laugh:


----------



## ATOTony76 (May 26, 2009)

redlude97 said:


> keep riding your cliche skate banana/union force setup peon


and your not a mindless neversummer drone? 

I don't see all the hype in these boards


----------



## Shadowrat (Feb 8, 2010)

I had never heard of NS before last year. A buddy of mine got one and let me use his old morrow last winter. I knew i wanted to get my own equipment, but didn't really have any devotion to the brand.

over the summer, in san diego, i tried out a never summer longboard. that thing ripped and carved in a way that made me consider trading in my beloved loaded. based on my buddy's recommendation, and testing out their skateboards, i went for it.

so far, i'm loving it. it's light, it's nimble, i can hit jumps and carve. i'm not a park rat though i will 50/50 the occasional funbox. i wouldn't consider myself a fanboi, but this board is definately making a good impression on me.

Also, unless my friend shows up at the hill, i never see another NS board. I'm in WI, and just spent some time visiting my brother in VT. I suspect that the denver area probably has a lot of NS boards on the hills, but not WI.


----------



## ATOTony76 (May 26, 2009)

Shadowrat said:


> I had never heard of NS before last year. A buddy of mine got one and let me use his old morrow last winter. I knew i wanted to get my own equipment, but didn't really have any devotion to the brand.
> 
> over the summer, in san diego, i tried out a never summer longboard. that thing ripped and carved in a way that made me consider trading in my beloved loaded. based on my buddy's recommendation, and testing out their skateboards, i went for it.
> 
> ...


now neversummer longboards are the shit. i just think their snowboards are mediocre


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2010)

Lol tony is clearly trying to start the trend of hating on NS :laugh:

Anyways Lib tech and NS are basically on equal grounds of progressive tech. Though fully wrapped edges and a 3 year warranty can pretty much sway me to buy a NS board 

On topic:
I was having the same problem with my bindings as well, I just had to pull out the toe ramp and the heel cup all the way out and things fit perfectly. Though I have RX's :cheeky4:


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

ATOTony76 said:


> and your not a mindless neversummer drone?
> 
> I don't see all the hype in these boards


How is that? I ridden and owned Capita, Ride, GNU, Bataleon, and Neversummer. Find a post where I'm hyping neversummer. You don't see the hype, but the company *you* hype LIB copied their tech, even they believe R.C. is superior to straight banana. You are the one who just started riding a banana 2 years after it was the most hyped board around. Your combo is so played out I think i've seen at least 50 different people riding a SB/Union combo on the local mountains. I watch little punk kids who can hardly do the falling leaf rocking $400+ skate bananas on the beginner lift here, and you think NS is the one that is overhyped? You are just 2 years late jumping on the Lib/GNU bandwagon. Pot, meet kettle. :laugh:


----------



## Ianxcom (Jan 17, 2010)

Holy shit dude. Open up your stance a little bit.


----------



## Shadowrat (Feb 8, 2010)

i'm at +15/-9


----------



## ATOTony76 (May 26, 2009)

redlude97 said:


> How is that? I ridden and owned Capita, Ride, GNU, Bataleon, and Neversummer. Find a post where I'm hyping neversummer. You don't see the hype, but the company *you* hype LIB copied their tech, even they believe R.C. is superior to straight banana. You are the one who just started riding a banana 2 years after it was the most hyped board around. Your combo is so played out I think i've seen at least 50 different people riding a SB/Union combo on the local mountains. I watch little punk kids who can hardly do the falling leaf rocking $400+ skate bananas on the beginner lift here, and you think NS is the one that is overhyped? You are just 2 years late jumping on the Lib/GNU bandwagon. Pot, meet kettle. :laugh:


Yes i do think neversummer is over hyped! look at this board, you guys wont shut up about it! I don't care about trends, I like the SB, and i like unions! And guess what! They go well with each other! And libtech is still all the rage, it has never ended.


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

I don't think Never Summer has any hype. I think people ride their boards and notice something progressive. That's not hype, that's what we like to call a quality product. They're actually an admirable company to boot. 

Transworld Business - Never Summer Factory Tour | Maxtrack (MBS Mountainboards, Never Summer Industries, Flysurfer & Flyboards, Liberty Skis, Icelantic Skis, Quantya)'

Cool video as well http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YAAYIeDWQYQ


----------

